# Black Pudding



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

And i dont mean Bizzle's man bits lol....

Anyone else like it ??

Whats it like as a food nutrient wise anyone know ??

I personally love the stuff, not sure how good or bad it is though so not touched it for a while whilst im cutting down.. but would love to know what its like in general and if anyone else likes the stuff !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I grew up not far from 'the home of black pudding' Bury... love it! Bury market, hot lean please...

Meaning hot on a tray, without all the fatty bits (they do it without the fat blobs)

On that some vinegar and maybe a touch of mustard


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Man I love the stuff too...always wondered how healthy or otherwise itd be....its so tasty it cant be good for ya.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh aye, with a full english brekkie ... great hangover cure. :drool:


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

on a roll with a soft fried egg and hp sauce mmm yum


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MMMMMMM it is delicious lol... but is it much cop ??? protein wise etc !!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I thought this was going to be about Bizzle's chipolata :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I grew up not far from 'the home of black pudding' Bury... love it! Bury market, hot lean please...
> 
> Meaning hot on a tray, without all the fatty bits (they do it without the fat blobs)
> 
> On that some vinegar and maybe a touch of mustard


Conjealed blood and vinegar!

Om nom.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Last I heard the geniuses in E.U. outlawed the use of real blood in it....b*st*rds..theyll have us eating with plastic forks and knives yet.


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Lots of iron in it i think. Quite fatty i believe.

I love bloody love white pudding personally


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I like it raw me.

Try Hogg's pudding as well, white pudding rocks


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to have it every saturday night with a chicken and mushroom pot noodle when i was younger,they were the days:thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

My dad used to love Tripe aswell, never tasted that personally but can imagine thats quite good for protein !!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I love black pudding

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size: 1 slice

Amount per Serving

* Calories 95 Calories from Fat 77

% Daily Value *

* Total Fat 8.6g 13%

* Saturated Fat 3.4g 17%

 * Monounsaturated Fat 4g

* Polyunsaturated Fat 0.9g

* Cholesterol 30mg 10%

* Sodium 170mg 7%

* Potassium 9.5mg 0%

* Total Carbohydrate 0.3g 0%

* Dietary Fiber 0g 0%

* Protein 3.7g 7%

Est. Percent of Calories from:

Fat 81.5% Carbs 1.3%

Protein 15.6%


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CJones said:


> I thought this was going to be about Bizzle's chipolata :whistling:


jealousy will get you nowhere

flinty are you referring to the substance that leaves the chocolate cheeks?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> jealousy will get you nowhere
> 
> *flinty are you referring to the substance that leaves the chocolate cheeks?*


What the hell are you on about lol !!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> What the hell are you on about lol !!!


ar5e cheeks?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> ar5e cheeks?


well if he has black pudding coming out his ar5e cheeks then there is something not quite right lol


----------



## Choppyc (Sep 23, 2013)

And to think theres was me thinking I would 'google-whack' Google with a ..."Bodybuilding ,black pudding" search ???

It ended up bringing me to this site that I only joined two days ago ,Well at least it shows that I've joined the most eclectic and

thorough Bodybuilding forum eh ?

Nutritiously in muscle building terms it's not wonderful , but if a slice or two helps the scrambled eggs down , well so be it

whats the harm I say.


----------

